# Painting my callipers



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I just wanted some advise im going to be painting my callipers tomorrow and I inky have red hamerite,
Do you think it will look right on my car?
















Thanks in advance


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly I think red has been done to death and I don't think it looks right unless its a proper factory job on a smooth caliper.

I'd go with either silver if you want them to stand out or else black.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

If your 17 and it's your first car then red will look great however I highly doubt it is so personally I'd prefer to be a bit more subtle.....however it's your car after all so needless to say your personal decision.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Silver would look better.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

From a different angle : if you were wearing a black shirt and blue jacket, what colour tie would you wear for a splash of colour without looking wrong ? 

Back to the car... I personally would have yellow callipers with that blue paint.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Given the colour of the car I think bright colours will look rubbish mate 

I'd go black or silver

Red and yellow only really suit black cars imo


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah I think im
Going to go with black and also do the rear drums black aswell  thanks everybody


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Id do the calipers blue and rear drums black personally mate.

Sutty.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Sutty 90 said:


> Id do the calipers blue and rear drums black personally mate.
> 
> Sutty.


I wanted to go blue but to find a paint that would match the car was hard, unless i prime then paint then lacquer.

I have all the stuff to do it.
We will see haha


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Black all day


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I wanted to go blue but to find a paint that would match the car was hard, unless i prime then paint then lacquer.
> 
> I have all the stuff to do it.
> We will see haha


Even if it dosent match the cars colour I reckon it will look good. Take the dark blue calipers bmw do, they look good on all colours. I plan on painting mine with blue hammerite on my dark blue car. If you do them black they will get lost with the dark rims and wheel arch liners. Make them stand out!

Sutty.


----------



## woz_106 (Mar 6, 2007)

I painted my mr2s silver as I want a factory look over the car and find it works well and gives a cleaner look. :thumb:


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I would do the n/s/f blue , o/s/f red , n/s/r yellow and o/s/r silver. That way you please everybody and can appreciate the car more from different angles. Also resale value, easier to please those fussy buyers. Alex


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

asasprey said:


> I would do the n/s/f blue , o/s/f red , n/s/r yellow and o/s/r silver. That way you please everybody and can appreciate the car more from different angles. Also resale value, easier to please thr fussy buyers. Alex


Haha I would love to see this!
Not sure i will do it though
Haha


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

woz_106 said:


> I painted my mr2s silver as I want a factory look over the car and find it works well and gives a cleaner look. :thumb:


That looks really good. Makes the calipers look nice and clean and tidy but they're not 'in your face' like a bright colour would have been.


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

Silver or black all day. Drums look awful painted and not something you really want to flash but this is just my personal opinion. If you used blue aerosol and then lacquered them, you'd have trouble with heat issues if you didn't use high temp paint. Black hammerite smooth is the way to go I think and stops the horrible rusting as most manufacturers flash coat them in spit and they rust in the first couple of weeks. Look at bmw hubs for example.


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

New bmw 4 series 4 days old. You make the decision!


----------

